# A Little Early Spring Camping



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone interested in a little early spring camping? + flint n steel used for fire 2 times!  Oh also the 3 major food groups were eaten...Meat, Meat, and more Meat!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice Job.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool stuff, thanks for posting.

.


----------

